# Caliper cover or paint?



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I really think painting is the direction to go.......this way you can paint the caliper one color and the retaining bracket a contrasting color if desired.

IMO, when I see caliper covers on a car that appears to have some serious time/thought put into personalizing, they make me think 'LAZY'.

Why go through all that effort and then finish off with covers that look much too large.

Like I said, my opinion.

Rob


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I'd go with painting them. It's not that hard. I've used the [SIZE=-1]G2 Brake Caliper Paint kits be[SIZE=-1]fore and [SIZE=-1]the result was fantastic[SIZE=-1]. On[SIZE=-1]ce the weather warms up I'[SIZE=-1]ll b[SIZE=-1]e painting my calib[SIZE=-1]ers.[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

I have the Victory Red LTZ RS Cruze and I painted my caliper covers red. Painting them is much cheaper than buying covers.. I'm very satisfied with mine painted. I took it to the dealership for my first oil change 3 weeks ago and the service advisers were trying to figure out when GM started making the Cruze with red calipers. All I could do was laugh. I swear nobody in my town wants to modify the Cruze but me.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

Painting is a good option however you need to be prepared to repaint them down the road. Truthfully to paint them right is a lot of work. So I will vote against the majority and say covers. I have had them on my last three cars and absolutely Love the way they look.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

After dealing with raw cast iron brakes from GM for years, finally electroplating these key safety components like on the Cruze. That is when you had to paint, time for a break. 

Also had to paint all those complicated brake parts on my 88 Supra, wasn't really that concerned about appearance, can't see them anyway with the wheels on. Just wanted that car to stop when I hit the brake pedal. 

Use to have a ton of electroplaters in this country, EPA banned them all. Paint is the only choice left, until they ban that as well. Then back to the rust. Then they tell us, salt saves lives.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

I really like the look of the covers so I think I'll go with them. I do agree the plated calipers are 100% better looking than before but even with brushing them clean with every wash they still look dirty and just blend into the background. I hope the MGP's are worth the $200!!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

The one concern with painting is the caliper is not smooth so no matter how good you brush or spray it the orange peel finish will always be there. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

lukeurip said:


> The one concern with painting is the caliper is not smooth so no matter how good you brush or spray it the orange peel finish will always be there.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


One reason why I lost interest in the Model A Club, thought restoring the vehicle to the original factory condition was the goal. But the guys taking home the trophies would even polish the engine blocks to a silk finish with 20 hand rubs coats of lacquer on it.

Judges would say, have to do that because of all the extra work they put into it, but sure wasn't original. Not only the engine block, but every part in those cars.

You can do the same thing with your calipers.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Caliper covers on order. Pics to follow. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WhiteAndBright (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

$200 for covers is ridiculous.

Dupli-color brush on paint for $20, few hours of time and be done.


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

True $200 is a bit pricy for the covers but with some different payment options on Amazon I was able to get them for $40! Cleaned out a few old gift cards and used points from another card and you just can't not get them now. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

MGP caliper covers are installed. Very easy instal and seem to be very secure. I'll give ease of instillation an A. Fit of all parts B+ and final look an A. MGP need a little work on the fit because the rear clips need some stretching but cover fits real good. Front clips fit real good but the cover is slightly off. Still looks great though.











































































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

lukeurip said:


> MGP caliper covers are installed. Very easy instal and seem to be very secure. I'll give ease of instillation an A. Fit of all parts B+ and final look an A. MGP need a little work on the fit because the rear clips need some stretching but cover fits real good. Front clips fit real good but the cover is slightly off. Still looks great though.


Are these a metal cover? If so, I'm all over it. 

I would prefer to paint my calipers, but with the way my work schedule overlaps with my wife's, there's no way I have enough time to do it right all the way around without having a 3rd vehicle. 

These look very nice, especially the ones with CRUZE engraved in them.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

They do look very nice behind those wheels.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lukeurip (Jun 24, 2012)

Yes they are a heavy gage aluminum. The brackets are welded all the way around not just a tack weld. Extremely high quality product but you do pay accordingly. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## airbornedave (Jan 26, 2013)

lukeurip said:


> Yes they are a heavy gage aluminum. The brackets are welded all the way around not just a tack weld. Extremely high quality product but you do pay accordingly.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thanks! I've added these to the list of things I want to add to my mods list. Thanks for the pictures and the information.


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

WhiteAndBright said:


> [iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=17401&d=1369082513"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of wheels are those? I really like them


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

DBeAsT said:


> What kind of wheels are those? I really like them


They are the factory ltz wheels just painted gloss black


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

And the size? Are they 18?


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

And what size? 18"?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wouldn't dare use those covers around here, good for hiding sins, but would even cause more by trapping in road salt.

Very unhappy with that Rustoleum 900*F brake paint for my pad brackets. When through a lot of work last November to clean and paint all four of my pad brackets, and just a few months later look even worse than before.

Should have taken that rust in Rust-oleum literally. Not sure what to use now. Maybe my granddaughters child safe water paints would be better.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

Why do caliper covers all seem to be over $100

I think Autoanything has them for $110 but everyone else is about $200

They are shiny pieces of plastic. Not very large ones either. How is that $200?

Too much for the little bit of style they add.


----------

